# Moxidectin (Cydectin) for heartworms



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I was looking through the new Drs. Foster and Smith and saw a new Rx I hadn't seen before. It was a product called Advantage Multi that has a flea medicine (Imidacloprid) as well as Moxidectin (often known as Cydectin, used as a livestock wormer) as a heartworm preventative. It is applied topically to both cats and dogs. 

Cats: 
http://www.drugs.com/vet/advantage-multi-imidacloprid-moxidectin-topical-solution-for-cats.html

Dogs: 
http://www.drugs.com/vet/advantage-multi-for-dogs.html

The above links have information as well as doseage rates. If you used the injectible cydectin at 10mg per ml, it might be feasible for use with cats and dogs. Cydectin pour on would need big dose sizes at 5mg per ml. 

It's still an Avermectin so it's not safe for Collies or Collie crosses given orally... It DID say that it was used on avermectin sensitive collies TOPICALLY with no ill effects though. 

I use ivermectin at .1cc per 10lbs with my dogs, but thought it was interesting that you could give moxidectin to cats safely to prevent heartworms. I'm wondering if you couldn't give it orally if you were giving just the moxidectin. It's administered orally to goats.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

IIRC, the dose of Moxidectin is so high in dogs and cats that it is toxic if given orally (to the point that the packaging tells you to keep pets separated for a certain length of time).


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

i did want to add that you can use ivermectin on cats at the same dosage as for dogs (as told to me by my vet) and its commony used on cats for ear mite infestations.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I get the Interceptor heartworm medicine for our dogs & have heard of folks using Ivermectin on dogs but this is the first time I've ever seen the Cydectin or moxidectin used for dogs.

I do have a friend that remembers using the Ivermectin years ago on his hunting dogs but lost the info & couldn't remember the amounts. He was just asking the other day about how much to give them & I didn't know so thanks for the Ivermectin dosage Mygoat. It's the Ivermectin injectable right? Not the Ivermectin Plus Injectible?


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

FYI moxidectin is the ingredient in proheart, which is being distributed again.


----------

